# 200/2 IS Lust



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 20, 2013)

Just wanted to get some opinions on whether to pick up one of these bad boys.

Recently presented with an opportunity to get one for 4450 which to me is a pretty good price. I already have an 85II, 135, and 70-200II which I am happy with for covering all my portraiture needs. However, having a slight case of GAS has me at least playing with the idea of buying the 200. Although I know I don't need it, just wondering if there is in fact something magical about it that I cannot duplicate with what I already have (assuming I don't specifically need F2 at 200mm).


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 22, 2013)

GO FOR IT John 

The bokeh of this lens looks like 85L II wide open.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 22, 2013)

At that price can't you buy it and sell it without much of a loss of you don't indeed love it?


----------



## Michael_pfh (Dec 22, 2013)

I did/do not need the 200 f2L - however I did never regret buying it. One of my favourite lenses.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Dec 22, 2013)

The ultimate lens..... Great price assuming it's in good shape. Can always sell it later for same or more.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

Tied for my favourite Canon lens... you'll never regret it.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 22, 2013)

Decision got made for me. Waited too long and it was sold. Probably good for me anyway. Lol. Piggy bank stays intact. Will continue to lust indefinitely though. Lol.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> GO FOR IT John
> 
> The bokeh of this lens looks like 85L II wide open.



But sharper?


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 22, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Decision got made for me. Waited too long and it was sold. Probably good for me anyway. Lol. Piggy bank stays intact. Will continue to lust indefinitely though. Lol.



This happened to me once or twice... those instances seems to haunt me more than the steals I have received over the years.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 22, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > GO FOR IT John
> ...



I haven't touch the 200mm f2 yet, I only hear POSITIVE feedbacks about 200mm f2. I'll stay far away from that lens for now, otherwise my "GAS" would...

Can you guess what lens I took this photo with?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 22, 2013)

Continue to lust it and get it when you can, it's EPIC and my absolute favorite to use for everything. It's the Lens, with a capital L . It's epic sharp and there is NO difference in sharpness in the far corners and center. I wil never ever sell it...


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 22, 2013)

Hire a prostitute to deal with the lust... excuse me... a rental.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I haven't touch the 200mm f2 yet, I only hear POSITIVE feedbacks about 200mm f2. I'll stay far away from that lens for now, otherwise my "GAS" would...
> 
> Can you guess what lens I took this photo with?



400?


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 23, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Continue to lust it and get it when you can, it's EPIC and my absolute favorite to use for everything. It's the Lens, with a capital L . It's epic sharp and there is NO difference in sharpness in the far corners and center. I wil never ever sell it...



Hopefully at some point. 

I think a new body is higher on the priority list for me right now. Hopefully it doesn't take more than 1-2 years or GAS might get the best of me with the 200.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 23, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Hire a prostitute to deal with the lust... excuse me... a rental.



Might have to. I need to know what it is like. 

Been shooting all weekend with the zoom at 200 just to get a better feel for being stuck at that FL.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 23, 2013)

It may be hard to believe, but the 200 f/2L IS is better at all apertures than the 70-200 f/2.8L II IS lens at 200 mm. In other words, get it if you have the funds.


----------



## Invertalon (Dec 23, 2013)

In the next year or two I plan to pick up my first "great-white"... I thought of the 200mm f/2 IS, but I think I may go for the 300mm f/2.8 II IS instead... My 70-200 II can cover 200mm just fine, and I doubt I would require the f/2 that much, although it would be nice 

300mm gives me more range if needed (420mm at f/4 and 600mm at f/5.6 if needed with TC's). So it becomes a bit more versatile when needed.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 23, 2013)

It's teh portrait lens.


----------

